

Ruby Design Principles – Yukihiro Matsumoto (2006) - datashovel
http://web.archive.org/web/20130729205129id_/http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail1638.html

======
datashovel
I see that the slides link is broken. This one might be the correct slides for
this talk:

[https://cs.byu.edu/colloquia_files/2006Fall/presentations/Ma...](https://cs.byu.edu/colloquia_files/2006Fall/presentations/Matz_slides/mgp00001.html)

------
rgbrgb
> When we program, we program to have fun… almost. Most of the time we program
> for money. But when we program for money, we want to have fun also.

Love the Ruby philosophy, though I wish it was a bit faster to run the tests
and scripts in my rails app.

~~~
datashovel
This is a language project that looks like it is trying to make programming
with Ruby syntax faster:

[http://crystal-lang.org/](http://crystal-lang.org/)

~~~
rubyn00bie
Crystal and Elixir both borrow heavily from Ruby's syntax but neither is Ruby
compatible. The parent comment I think just wants a faster implementation.

Though... I think their problem (slow tests) could be easily fixed by dropping
factory girl. Fixtures while irritating are much faster and nicer for rails
testing (once the suite gets big enough).

------
MrBra
Thanks for digging up this article.

Anyone reading it, be sure to check the slides. They represent the core of the
Ruby thought and will tell you exactly why Ruby was so successful. To me it is
not just a list of design principles, but it's also a Manifesto - whose points
I've seen to be proven true in practice - for how programming should be in
general. "Coders should be happy. Simple things should be simple, non simple
things should be possible. Code should be easy to infer with common sense,
both when reading and writing it. This will increase your productivity and
leave you with a smart, happy feeling."

Too bad, from time to time, some human devs mentally enslaved to machines
(been there.. it might not be entirely our fault.. ) will drag other devs in
some sort of sick competition where they keep telling that there's one big
thing worth the sacrifice of all those healthy principles above: speed of
execution.

And here we go, exactly back to teenage who's got-it-longer times. So sad.

And also, who's going to benefit when two slaves compete for speed of
execution?

This seems a simple concept but it is struggling to become accepted. It meets
a lot of resistance, exactly like how organic food was meeting at the
beginning. Realizing that you are hurting yourself, hurts so much that one
does not want to see it.

Ruby proved that programming CAN be healthy (as in fun and productive at the
same time). Now it's our duty to say that it MUST be so before everything
else.

Does that mean that a couple of $M less for big companies HQ's? Oh well..

------
masters3d
I've never seen this before and I got to say that is really good. It makes me
want to learn about linguistics in general, specially the part about how
language determines the way people thing.

------
MrBra
”Mankind thinks in the language and the particular language determines the way
we think"

